Interested in building open source project for automated apparel manufacturing? - tconlin
======
tconlin
I am a graduate comp sci researcher that has experience in apparel
manufacturing. Looking for collaborators to build a hardware/software open
source platform to enable localized, automated apparel manufacturing. I have
made some initial progress, happy to share.

------
verdverm
Like an open source / hardware sewing bot?

~~~
tconlin
yes!

------
pablos08
Count me in! How do we get in touch?

~~~
tconlin
Hello! trc2124 at columbia dot edu

------
follower
Could you provide some more details?

~~~
tconlin
added some as a comment :)

